# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Т-101 "Грач", 1:72, самоделка

## Марат

Закончил модель Т-101 "Грач". Начата 17.11.11 - закончена 15.01.12 года.
Т-101 «Грач» — российский многоцелевой транспортный самолёт, разработанный Рокс-Аэро совместно с МАПО МиГ. 
Разработка Т-101 начата в 1992 году. Построен самолёт на Московском авиационном производственном объединении (МАПО) в конце 1993 года. 
Первый полёт состоялся 7 марта 1994 года. Рокс-Аэро провело лётные испытания Т-101 на базе Луховицкого авиационного завода. 
«Преемник» самолёта-труженика Ан-2. К сожалению, в серию не пошёл.

----------


## Nazar

Симпатичная модель, особенно учитывая что самоделка.
Только уж больно она мне Писмейкер американовский напомнила. Видимо к началу 90х начал иссякать гений инженерной мысли в нашем авиастроении.

----------


## Марат

Да, схожесть есть, но и Конкорд с Ту-144, В-1 с Ту-160 тоже схожи.

----------


## Nazar

Похожи, кто-же спорит

----------


## Волконовский Александр

*Марат*, отличная работа! Поздравляю с окончанием!

*Nazar*, ну во-первых Писмейкер не столько американский, сколько швейцарский :) . А во-вторых, Грач всё-таки заметно крупнее. Где-то читал, что его средняя часть фюзеляжа фактически взята от Ан-2.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо, Саша

----------


## Nazar

> ну во-первых Писмейкер не столько американский, сколько швейцарский :) .


Кто уже сейчас об этом помнит. Попробуй хоть одному израильтянину доказать, что Суфа это не израильский самолет. :Wink:  Дело то не в этом.




> А во-вторых, Грач всё-таки заметно крупнее. Где-то читал, что его средняя часть фюзеляжа фактически взята от Ан-2.


Так скажем у него фюзеляж, при сопоставимой длине массивней, размах чуть больше. В целом конечно самолет многое от Ан-2 унаследовал и естественно выглядит массивней, но в тоже время, как мне кажется, менее элегантней.

----------


## Pit

Можно чутка поофтопить?
По поводу Грача. Помню, какой восторг он вызвал у меня, когда я впервые увидел его на страницах Крыльев Родины...
И лишь совсем недавно (с годик тому?) прочитал выссказывания про его конструктора и методы конструирования этого и ряда других самолётов, весьма доходчиво объяснявшие, почему серии не было, нет и не будет (как бы не на ФЛАшном форуме?).
Присмотритесь повнимательней. От Ан-2 там не только "центральная часть фюзеляжа" - а и верхнее крыло целиком, и часть нижнего с шасси... Многие машины этого конструктора суть "творческое переосмысление" задела из списанных/отработавших ресурс Ан-2, в основном в дело шли крылья.

----------


## Марат

Если бы раньше знать, что крылья от Ан-2... Блин, а я мучился, искал детальные фотографии крыла. Не узнал, если честно, т.к есть некоторые различия.

----------


## FLOGGER

> Присмотритесь повнимательней. От Ан-2 там не только "центральная часть фюзеляжа" - а и верхнее крыло целиком, и часть нижнего с шасси... Многие машины этого конструктора суть "творческое переосмысление" задела из списанных/отработавших ресурс Ан-2, в основном в дело шли крылья.


Честно говоря, не вижу ничего плохого, что кто-то из обломков АН-2 сделал другой ЛА.

----------


## maxal

Ну крылья там не совсем Ан-2. от Ан-2 остался только профиль, крыло удлинили и обшили металом. Фюзеляж от Ан-2 только на первых 20 экземплярах-дальше будет похожий, но свой. Ну и в серию должен всётаки пойти, правда с новым движком.

----------


## browser1

Марату браво. Посмотрел модель, качественно сделано. 
Если будет желание сделать еще копию самолета КБ Грунина, то посмотрите ветку (Pit указал не совсем корректный адрес, но главное, что сам видел и прочитал, спасибо, моя работа не прошла даром) Вот адрес:
Ассоциация Экспериментальной Авиации - Re: Самолёты КБ Е. Грунина
Если нужны будут консультации пишите, чем смогу помогу.

maxal прав, крылья не совсем от Ан-2, и фюзеляж мы меняем, не только в плановых проекциях но и сечение (для погрузки контейнеров типа LD-3)

Для Nazar-a, специально для вас прикрепил схему сравнительных сечений. Думаю для вас это будет познавательно. И поосторожней с высказываниями о гении инженерной мысли. Мне, как российскому инженеру, подобные высказывания- оскорбительны. 

Прикрепил эскизы самолета Т-101 с мотором типа ВК-1500 и с PT-6A-67.

----------


## Марат

browser1, огромное спасибо за оценку моего скромного труда. Никак не ожидал, что напишет человек, создающий подобных красавцев. Спасибо.
Обязательно посмотрю сайт и может решусь на ещё одну модель Вашего КБ.

----------


## browser1

Труд был проделан действительно немалый, поэтому, вам спасибо за модель нашего КБ.
На сайте советую обратить внимание на военные модели самолетов. Они где-то в середине или ближе к концу ветки, но советую просмотреть всю ветку, найдете много чертежей и другой полезной информации.

----------


## Марат

Я настолько детально изучаю страницы сайта, что за два дня ещё не дошёл до середины.

----------


## Марат

Очень понравились мне военные проекты Вашего КБ.
Проектом Т-2072 продолжу тему Грунинского КБ.
browser1, у Вас есть размеры прототипа?

----------


## browser1

Насколько я помню и знаю проекта с номером Т-2072 не существует, во всяком случае пока. Единственно, что я помню это проект Т-720 и 702. Дайте ссылку на нужную вам страницу, я попробую найти нужные вам документы, но без гарантий. Дело в том, что некоторые модели делали лет так 30 назад, и естественно у меня может не остаться нужных материалов т.к  все чертежи принадлежат КБ "Сухого".

----------


## Марат

Понял, наверно в тексте была опечатка. Вот ссылка Ассоциация Экспериментальной Авиации - Re: Самолёты КБ Е. Грунина 
Проект десантного самолёта для морской пехоты.

----------


## browser1

Увы и ах. К сожалению по этой машине ничего у меня нет, кроме фото естественно.

----------


## Марат

Это меня не остановит))) Примерные размеры высчитаю самостоятельно. Уж больно мне нравится данный аппарат. Может чего своего добавлю и надеюсь это не не обидит Авторов Проекта.

----------


## Марат

А название проекта правильное? Т-2072?

----------


## browser1

Нет конечно, не обидит. Я возможно смогу найти кое, что о проекте , пусть будет Т-2072, из личных архивов Грунина Е.П. Вот ещё 2 картинки по интересующей вас теме.

----------


## Марат

Спасибо большое.

----------

